

This is the successor to the SR-71 Blackbird, and it is gorgeous - bane
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/11/01/this-is-the-successor-to-the-sr-71-blackbird-and-it-is-gorgeous/

======
bonemachine
Hey guess what -- one can't be a fanboy of shiny, sexy toys like the SR-71/72
without also being a fanboy of the Drone War in Afghanistan, Pakistan and
Yemen:

(1) [http://fair.org/take-action/action-alerts/pbs-drone-
coverage...](http://fair.org/take-action/action-alerts/pbs-drone-coverage-
brought-to-you-by-drone-makers/)

(2) [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/11/companies-making-
dr...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/11/companies-making-
drones_n_2849569.html)

(3) [http://charliedavis.blogspot.com/2013/05/is-lockheed-
martin-...](http://charliedavis.blogspot.com/2013/05/is-lockheed-martin-
funding-drone-outrage.html)

Not to mention its "gorgeous" effects on the people who committed the moral
failure of being born in those countries:

(4)
[http://www.salon.com/2012/05/29/the_face_of_collateral_damag...](http://www.salon.com/2012/05/29/the_face_of_collateral_damage/)

(5) [http://droneswatch.org/2013/01/20/list-of-children-killed-
by...](http://droneswatch.org/2013/01/20/list-of-children-killed-by-drone-
strikes-in-pakistan-and-yemen/)

And of the serial graft, greed, & pork-o-rama that seems to make up the very
DNA of its corporate parent, Lockheed Martin, of and most of its competitors
as well:

(6)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_bribery_scandals](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_bribery_scandals)

(7) [http://pogoblog.typepad.com/pogo/2009/06/former-lockheed-
mar...](http://pogoblog.typepad.com/pogo/2009/06/former-lockheed-martin-
engineer-calls-fraud-on-f22-stealth.html)

(8) [http://www.docudharma.com/diary/32340/lockheed-and-the-
seque...](http://www.docudharma.com/diary/32340/lockheed-and-the-sequester)

No secrets here -- it's just the way the industry works.

